# 2012's Haunted Garage



## smoker360 (Mar 29, 2009)

Small, but the kiddies seem to like it...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The kids enjoying it is what it's all about

The groundbreaker to the left with the glowing eyes reminds me of the morlocks in "The Time Machine".


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow you sure did cram a lot of cool things in that little space. Congrats.... for it's size it really stood up. Nice work


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a small garage haunt (i have one without the animation). I am sure the kids went nuts over yours. Love the screameron the table.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This is a time that size doesn't matter because the scares make up for the size. Awesome job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is super use of the space you have! Love the guy who stands up from the wheelchair!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

As long as the kids loved it and you enjoyed putting it together, that is all that matters. Personally I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Very creepy! I bet you had a lot of kids afraid to come up there.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Really great job! Love the guy in the wheelchair and the standing zombie, too.


----------



## Mystic Manor (Apr 17, 2009)

very captivating. You've got some great props. Enjoyed the show.


----------

